# commercial pasteurizer



## Patty13637

What kind or brand do you have ?


Thanks


----------



## Ziggy

Looks like everyone is being quiet on what they are using. Based on my research here are some of the top ones to consider:

C Van reit/Schuller.us - sold in the US by Schuller - beautiful, high quality but expensive
Micro Dairy Designs/Frank Kipe - most cost effective and I have heard good reviews but haven't seen one in person yet
The Vat by Jaybee Precision Manufacturing - have seen a couple of people using these and good reviews. 

Would like to see others comment and give their opinions. Especially form those who have had one in operation for more that a few months.


----------



## nightskyfarm

They are all expensive! Mine is very unique and was 1/4 the price and approved to boot! Jennifer 
My big jump will be to Frank Knipe at Micro Dairy, the best estimate and the best follow through. Though, Harold Schuller is a good man and thorough with the details, but with the dollar so low it is not cost effective to import from the Netherlands. Jaybee is just plain high.


----------



## Patty13637

I bought a 30 gallon Jaybee . Really good reviews and there are several here in NY . My inspector also like them .

I was able to meet with Frank Kipe this weekend. Nice unit and nice price if you are small scale his pasterizer,cheese vat/bulk tanks cooler 22 gallons is 12,900 Not bad for what you get . Problem is I would be making cheese after each milking .
He seems like a great guy also.

Patty


----------



## nightskyfarm

Good Luck making cheese twice a day? If I pasteurize more than 50 gallons a day I am no longer considered small-scale in my state, plus I could not even envision pasteurizing twice a day. I use the same space to work pasteurized product and pasteurize raw milk. I can not have pasteurized product out while pasteurizing raw milk. I have a draining closet which keeps pasteurized from raw. If I pasteurized twice, I would need 2 closets; one for draining and one for culturing basically because my space is multi-purpose. Aren't you going to use your vat to culture in? I guess I'm just confused with this making cheese after each milking. Jennifer


----------



## Patty13637

Yea twice a day would be nuts ..thats why I am going for the 30 gallon and a bulk tank !



Patty


----------

